# How about this to get the heart beating!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was awesome, had a chance like that this past winter when I put the hunting blog in, OH WELL there will be another day.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Some guys just have all the luck. That video kinda pissed me off lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you Chris, the most I've taken are two at a time, I've seen more but they always run like the dickens after the shooting starts.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hear you Chris, the most I've taken are two at a time, I've seen more but they always run like the dickens after the shooting starts.


Exactly... when I saw that second yote change his mind and stick around even with his buddy flopping around in front of him, I felt like I had been totally deceived. I know it was jealousy and not trick photography, but that stuff just doesn't happen for me.

My experience has been that the smarter (male







) sends the female in to investigate the sound while he heads down wind. You get the female and the male is out faster than you can blink an eye, with a better education than this high school drop out has ever had.

Just doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Some guys just have all the luck. That video kinda pissed me off lol.


I'm glad I could help!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be sweet !! Never even had a double here. Can't imagine a triple. What a rush.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes it sure would be. A friend shot 20+ foxes out lamping one night.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Some guys just have all the luck. That video kinda pissed me off lol.


Oh *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* boy, i spilled my coffee scrolling down the screen when i come across this post.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, those are obviously western coyotes. We all know eastern coyotes ain't that dumb.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Is there really that bigger difference in them?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Is there really that bigger difference in them?


It's kind of an inside joke out here on PT. Everyone thinks the other guy's coyotes are dumb and easier to call.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Its true, but i have the best of both, im stuck right in the middle matt, i got both dumb and smart coyotes, but i think, i got the dumbest cats in the country.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know you say it jokingly but I do hear this a lot so there must be some truth in it!? Is it down to the availability of prey and the area's they live in?


----------



## TnTnTn (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow that was pretty much unbelievable and some great shooting too. Maybe the eastern coyotes are just as dumb as the western ones-it's just that the eastern hunters are dumber. LOLOL and that includes me of course-coyotes have made me appear and feel dumb on numerous occasions. TTT


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I hear you Chris, the most I've taken are two at a time, I've seen more but they always run like the dickens after the shooting starts.


Same here. After watching that I wonder if I give up too soon, thinking the stand is blown.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


>


That video is from The Truth 6 Calling All Coyotes with Randy Anderson. It is 3hours long with 71 dirt naps--its by Primos. I watch it when its hot like now lol.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> That would be sweet !! Never even had a double here. Can't imagine a triple. What a rush.


Its not a triple, its actually 5 this guy got, you have to see the whole video to believe it. You in one shot can actually see the vapor trail to the yote, if I remember correctly its the 4th or 5th yote where thats shown. Imagine 5 in one set fairly quickly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

cornstalker said:


> Same here. After watching that I wonder if I give up too soon, thinking the stand is blown.


A lesson for all of us. Keep calling and see what shows,


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Man that guys shoots better than i can. Iv missed them much closer than that. He must be good at controlling that heart rate. That does make me want to stay at stands longer. Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your welcome singlesix.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Well, those are obviously western coyotes. We all know eastern coyotes ain't that dumb.


I am glad someone spoke of the truth...I would hate to bring this up again







.

Good shooting on his part also.

What kind of a gun was he shooting ?

Goes to show you...do not be so fast to jump up and run over, sit and wait.

Matt...20 fox in one night is a lot of fox. Good for him.


----------

